# Suggestions on LG 49UF850T (4k+3D) ?



## n70me (Jan 17, 2016)

I have been hunting for a 4k+3D tv with size less than 50". It seems this is the only model which has both 3d+4k at 49". This TV look very good in terms of the features and picture quality.. any owners here who can provide me an review abt this TV.....Suggestions/feedback from anyone on this TV ?


LG 49UF850T - Ultra HD 4K TV with Wide Angle Viewing | LG India

Thanks


----------

